

Should Apple sell the iPhone at Wal-Mart? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/iphone-to-wal-mart-sure-why-not-aapl-

======
josefresco
Interesting as both Apple and Wal-Mart strong arm their 'partners' into
lowering prices (major labels on iTunes/Wal-Mart's suppliers)

I'd love to see a meeting/match between Jobs and whoever negotiates for Wal-
Mart. If only to see Steve get his ass handed to him.

